# F350/8-1/2 XV2 - Small lift



## burtonboards32 (Jan 11, 2011)

I have a '15 F350 crew cab short bed with Diesel engine and a new 8-1/2 Fisher XV2 plow. When driving with the plow on in V, the plow corners sit very low to the ground and sometimes hit when turning into lots/driveways. This at not bother you all, but it does bother me. I am considering a small lift - 3 to 4 inches, I am thinking with a slightly taller tire. How high can I go without having to worry about the plow not working properly or edges wearing out prematurely? Can the plow be adjusted/reconfigured to compensate for the higher truck?

Sorry for what may be stupid questions. This is my first truck with a plow and I would prefer to not make rookie mistakes that cost me more money than I have already spent.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

burtonboards32;1916056 said:


> I have a '15 F350 crew cab short bed with Diesel engine and a new 8-1/2 Fisher XV2 plow. When driving with the plow on in V, the plow corners sit very low to the ground and sometimes hit when turning into lots/driveways. This at not bother you all, but it does bother me. I am considering a small lift - 3 to 4 inches, I am thinking with a slightly taller tire. How high can I go without having to worry about the plow not working properly or edges wearing out prematurely? Can the plow be adjusted/reconfigured to compensate for the higher truck?
> 
> Sorry for what may be stupid questions. This is my first truck with a plow and I would prefer to not make rookie mistakes that cost me more money than I have already spent.


Why not just put the plow straight when pulling into driveways? Also which stacking stops do you have? How much does the truck sag? My XV came with a long and short set of stacking stops. Lifting truck may make it next to impossible to get a frame level which will destroy cutting edges.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

If you lower the plow a little the corners come up.
or straighten it.

You can lift the truck, then you will need to lower the push beam and your right back were you started.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

What Kimber750 said.....just straighten out the plow when you're going in and out of places where it might scrape. That's what I do. Can also drive with it just like you would if you had a straight blade - straight but angled.


----------



## Sprag-O (Dec 31, 2013)

It's a V-plow thing, you're going to scrape if you don't bring the tips up going in and out of steep drives etc...

How much ballast you running? I moved up from 420# to 760# this year, and it made a big difference with front sag and rear traction.

Do you have a plow pkg equipped truck?


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

What everyone else above said. If you lift the truck you'll have to lower the mount to keep the attack angle correct for the blade, which in turn makes your edges scrape when entering or leaving elevated drives/entrances. Just straighten the plow a little bit to lift the corners or learn to live with the scraping. It's the nature of the V plow.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Or you could just drive around with the plow in scoop,, Got a few guys around here that do that and gives me a good :laughing: every time I see it but they may be on to something.


----------



## gtmustang00 (Feb 23, 2010)

No problem plowing with a lifted truck and a v plow. If you can't get plow level with the factory adjustments, get a steel plate welded and another couple holes drilled higher up (where the 3 holes at the rear are). If you pm me your email address I can send you pics of my 9'6 extreme v frame.

I would NOT modify the frame on truck. Will sit to low.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

No matter what he does, if he has the push beam at the proper height to retain factory geometry his edges are going to scrape at times.


----------



## allagashpm (Sep 29, 2012)

I just bump each wing out a little bit. It is still in v but th edges are further out.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

burtonboards32;1916056 said:


> I have a '15 F350 crew cab short bed with Diesel engine and a new 8-1/2 Fisher XV2 plow. When driving with the plow on in V, the plow corners sit very low to the ground and sometimes hit when turning into lots/driveways. This at not bother you all, but it does bother me. I am considering a small lift - 3 to 4 inches, I am thinking with a slightly taller tire. How high can I go without having to worry about the plow not working properly or edges wearing out prematurely? Can the plow be adjusted/reconfigured to compensate for the higher truck?
> 
> Sorry for what may be stupid questions. This is my first truck with a plow and I would prefer to not make rookie mistakes that cost me more money than I have already spent.


I run a 11 foot Vee on my 2014 Super Duty, just bump scoop and problem solved.

I do have a 2in leveling kit and have the configuration set the lowest level (MVP3) in order to keep the A-frame level.


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

Its a brand new truck leave it alone!!! Do you plow with the blade on the ground??? It scraps lots then.... a lift wont rasie the blade up.. like old dogg said the A frame needs tobe level... save your money take your significant other for dinner instead


----------



## chevyzrule810 (Oct 5, 2010)

Hysert;1926593 said:


> Its a brand new truck leave it alone!!! Do you plow with the blade on the ground??? It scraps lots then.... a lift wont rasie the blade up.. like old dogg said the A frame needs tobe level... save your money take your significant other for dinner instead


I second that.Spend your money on a nice light bar or some strobes


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

allagashpm;1916987 said:


> I just bump each wing out a little bit. It is still in v but th edges are further out.


X2 I do this

You can lift the truck, then you will need to lower the push beam and your right back were you started.

I have one lifted truck and had to make plates to drop the push beam.

So if you have a lot of sag with lifting the plow you need to address that, or just bump the wings out. xysport


----------



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

My truck did this too when I got my used Fisher V. I have the 9.5, so it's even worse. I screwed around with the stacking stops, chain lift, and lift piston. I ended up making my own stacking stops that were a bit shorter than the short Fisher ones. You have to be carfeul. You don't want the stops too short or the plow will hit the motor cover. You also have to dial in the chain length so that the lift piston is almost maxed out when the plow hits the stops. You don't want to max out the piston before you hit the stops. That really sucks. After I got everything dialed in I hardly rub in full V anymore at all.

Steps I did: 
1. Setup plow and angle so it scrapes good in both V and scoop. If you change the angle around too much it will affect the lift height of the blade edges.
2. remove stops and short chain the plow slightly. Lift plow up as high as you can without hitting motor cover or kinking hoses.(f'ing anything up)
3. Measure for stops in this position.
4. slap together some new stops, or have a welding shop do it. Paint them black
5. Install new stops.
6. Setup lift chain so piston lifts plow to the stops, but is also near its max reach. This will allow for the plow to drop down a steep grade before your truck frame catches up.
7. If all else fails, I wouldn't lift the truck more than 2" if you go that route.


----------

